# June 3...and nobody remembered!



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm telling you what! Here it's the third of June, another sleepy, dusty Delta day...and NOBODY remembers what happened up on Choctaw Ridge!! :ashamed0003:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I definitely don't remember! Do tell...


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Well, I definitely don't remember! Do tell...


You're probably too young to remember, Octavia!!






:anim_63:

Trivia you might want to remember (or not) - Bobbie Gentry recorded that song in 1967 in less than 30 minutes accompanying herself on the guitar. For a very, very long time whatever/whomever was thrown off the bridge was a bigger, more discussed, mystery than who shot J.R.!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, darn...I thought we were going to hear another one of your great stories! You're such a tease! 

I do remember that song, but you're right, it was recorded before I was born.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I thought it was this one but nope, 6th of June..


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I thought it was this one but nope, 6th of June..


10-4, Rubber Duck!!

:anim_63:


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Billy Joe Mcallister?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SweetMelissa said:


> Billy Joe Mcallister?


arty0030:

More here probably remember the national/international office water cooler discussions that went on for weeks as to who shot J. R. Ewing but back when that song came out (1967) and immediately shot to the top of the charts, everyone had their own idea about what was thrown off the bridge???


----------

